# CA Commercial insurance



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Does anyone know who covers Uber black commercial insurance in California. Shopping around and most of these places don’t even have a clue what I’m asking for. Any insurance companies that know what they are doing would be helpful


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Progressive offers 30+ customizable coverage options to help create the protection that's right for your business.







www.progressivecommercial.com





don't think I'd use Progressive, but this was the first to show up in the search.....


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Progressive offers 30+ customizable coverage options to help create the protection that's right for your business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commercial insurance for rideshare is not available in CA


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You probably have to register as a limo service.

Google Commercial Best Insurance in Burbank, CA and ask for Ali. If anyone can help you out he can.

Tell him a customer from the distant past sent you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Commercial insurance for rideshare is not available in CA


it is as the link points out. That as a calif specific link. Unless there is a carve out for Uber/Lyft. It even mentions transporting passengers........

? Since Black level exists in Calif there IS RS commercial insurance.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I tried progressive, they won’t write me a policy


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> it is as the link points out. That as a calif specific link. Unless there is a carve out for Uber/Lyft. It even mentions transporting passengers........
> 
> ? Since Black level exists in Calif there IS RS commercial insurance.


Yeah I tried to get a quote stating Transportation->For Hire->Rideshare and that's where I found out its not available in my state.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I found out its not available in my state.


how odd the link I found specially said Calif and passengers. Oh well, I'm never going to do this full time and that is the only way commercial insurance makes any sense. That or go to Black server where is it required.

aha. I went though the quote process and one screen passed where I selected rideshare got the not offered in calif. didn't check all the other google hits. gotta be at least one that does because otherwise there would be no Uber Black service in calif.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The major insurance companies are not going to write you commercial insurance. Too high of a liability. You need to find a smaller agent who handles commercial and they will obtain quotes for you.


----------



## us0r (Jan 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Does anyone know who covers Uber black commercial insurance in California. Shopping around and most of these places don’t even have a clue what I’m asking for. Any insurance companies that know what they are doing would be helpful


You did read the requirements for licensing right? Including how to find insurance companies that are acceptable?

Licensing Requirements for Charter-Party Carriers


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

us0r said:


> You did read the requirements for licensing right? Including how to find insurance companies that are acceptable?
> 
> Licensing Requirements for Charter-Party Carriers


I did read that but not close enough, I printed out the handbook so I didn’t see that link, this should be what I need since now I can see what other people are using for carriers. Now to find out who actually to contact to get the insurance, just lists the company, at least it’s a start


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NORTHLAND INSURANCE COMPANY
ONE TOWER SQUARE
HARTFORD, CT 06183

So these guys seem to be providing insurance for a majority of the ones I look up. Problem is that I can’t find where I should contact them for commercial auto, seems to be trucking insurance. Anyone know who to contact for the commercial auto?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

NicFit said:


> NORTHLAND INSURANCE COMPANY
> ONE TOWER SQUARE
> HARTFORD, CT 06183
> 
> So these guys seem to be providing insurance for a majority of the ones I look up. Problem is that I can’t find where I should contact them for commercial auto, seems to be trucking insurance. Anyone know who to contact for the commercial auto?


Any luck?


----------

